# Ricketts Point Friday 7.12.06



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry for the late notice, SMURFSMUGGLA and I will be hitting Ricketts at 5:30am tomorrow morning to try and bag Tony his first legal pinky, and maybe his first squid as well. If the fish aren't biting at Ricketts we'll be heading further down the bay to Chelsea for a flathead drift. Launch at BYC, all welcome


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cheers Jason... forgot to post the trip :lol: 
After a full 10 bloomin days with not a favourable day to be had, Friday morning was to good an opportunity to miss.Boss " doctors appointment tommorrow morning, gonna be LATE getting in :wink: "

Giddy-up.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck guys. I might be a possibility for friday night though. It 8pm now and still light as - >>>>>>>> maybe


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck fellas there's some good fish out that way especially around mordialloc, several friends have done extremelly well very early morning today. Paddle straight out to about 15m water and sound some fish, sometimes there hungry other times there just travelling. I f there not feeding sound another school that may be a little more co-operative :wink:

Best of luck and hopefully you come across a hungry school. I'm a no chance for a fish for a while with the new job next week and finishing up projects for the old job.

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Souns like ya see Dr Hook for ya ills Smurf :wink:. Good luck gents, and with the new job Milt  .


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks oh great one Poddy


----------

